# Truck decals.



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

I meant to post this pics couple of weeks ago, I just couldn't figure out why didn't load them, well I resized the files and that was the problem.

I am very please with the job this graphics guys did with both trucks, I was very impressed with the design they came out for my grey truck. Nothing fancy but I think it was worth it. Now I've been a good driver!!! :thumbup:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Looks very nice. Now you just need a matching enclosed trailer behind it


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

Woodland said:


> Looks very nice. Now you just need a matching enclosed trailer behind it


I have a trailer already, I just need to put some decals on but I don't use it often though. I think I need a headache rack on the black truck first.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## Burt White (Nov 8, 2009)

nice trucks


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------

